# George Scholey 24 hour WR challenge



## LBr (Nov 3, 2022)

Jic anybody hasn’t heard, next Wednesday George Scholey will be at GWR in Tottenham Court Road to attempt a world record for the most cubes solved in 24 hours. Of course this record needs a high level of endurance and scramblers will be needed and will be paid for 2 or 4 hour shifts. I might volunteer for a 2 hour, but I’m not a very good scrambler, so if anyone wants to volunteer there is more info on Facebook if you are in the London area


----------



## LBr (Nov 3, 2022)

For background info, the current wr is 5,800, so if George averages 10 seconds per solve when accounting for lack of inspection as well as fatigue he could get about 8,600


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 3, 2022)

This seems like an interesting challenge, I wish him good luck.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 3, 2022)

I would love to scramble the cubes for all 24 hours, but its too far. So, I also wish him good luck!


----------



## LBr (Nov 9, 2022)

Nearly 8.5 hours in and 2600 cubes done .
Averaging mid 11 per cube so not lightning but comfortably on track to beat it.
I’m travelling there right now


----------



## LBr (Nov 11, 2022)

Total number was 6931 in case anyone was wondering. This beats official wr of 5800 and also beats Rowe Hessler’s 6600 which was disqualified


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 11, 2022)

LBr said:


> Total number was 6931 in case anyone was wondering. This beats official wr of 5800 and also beats Rowe Hessler’s 6600 which was disqualified


Nice! Congratulations to George!

Do you have more info about why Rowe's attempt was disqualified? I found an old thread but there is nothing about it. 








Guinness WR - Rowe Hessler 6680 3x3 in 24 hours


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxMYw7cOukQ Sorry the bottom is cut off. we'll try to solve that later. He's at 215 now after 42mins




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 11, 2022)

LBr said:


> Total number was 6931 in case anyone was wondering. This beats official wr of 5800 and also beats Rowe Hessler’s 6600 which was disqualified


he could have solved 11 more cubes


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 11, 2022)

kubesolver said:


> Do you have more info about why Rowe's attempt was disqualified? I found an old thread but there is nothing about it.


I want to know too.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> he could have solved 11 more cubes


yeah he could, the day just had to have more than 24 hours


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 11, 2022)

kubesolver said:


> Do you have more info about why Rowe's attempt was disqualified? I found an old thread but there is nothing about it.


I do know for a fact that guinness is very strict with regulations, and some of the higher ups at guinness don't understand cubing very much. Don't quote me on this, but I recall hearing that once the scramblers finished scrambling their current cube, they placed it right in front of him and guinness thought this gave Rowe an unfair advantage.

If anyone wants to do further research, I would recommend listening to older cubecast episodes. If I recall, this was talked about on season 2, episode 5. Currently don't have the time to listen to it, but if nobody's checked it out before the weekend I might put it on to see if they discussed the details about 24hr solving.


----------



## LBr (Nov 11, 2022)

kubesolver said:


> Do you have more info about why Rowe's attempt was disqualified? I found an old thread but there is nothing about it.





Filipe Teixeira said:


> I want to know too.


Ok when I was there I asked the same question and was told that there were some instances where Rowe either didn’t click the space bar or clicked it twice (the space bar is clicked to indicate how many cubes have been completed. And basically the adjudicator wouldn’t have been there the whole time so therefore footage was needed to see where this happens but there wasn’t footage of the whole thing so it was dqed


----------

